# The A-Team (TV Series 1983-1987)



## Deleted User (Jan 20, 2011)

Bit of background information on the series:

from IMDB, 





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Four Vietnam vets, framed for a crime they didn't commit, help the innocent while on the run from the military.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfuaUTH9Y4

This past year, "The A-Team", quickly became one of my favorite movies ever.  Anyway, I found this series about a month ago and I've been slowly working my way through the first season.  They don't make TV like this anymore, that's for sure, the setting is, for the lack of a better word, quaint, and the acting is superb & charming at parts.  There are 5 seasons, of which I'll be working my way through.  

Just wanted to chime in & tell everyone that this series existed & is worth watching if you enjoyed "The A-Team" movie.  The characterizations and acting takes a little while to get used to, but I'm finding it better than the movie released within this past year, w/ the exception that the movie pays tribute to the series rather well.  But I mean, it's pretty hard to replace Mr. T in his prime y'know XD.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 20, 2011)

I haven't seen the movie yet and I probably won't for a while but I have watched a few episodes of the Tv Show on and off and I do have to admit it is a pretty darn good series considering it was made in the 80's.

I'd kill for new shows to be like some great shows were back quite a few years ago...


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree they dont make em liek they used to but then again even though Id love to see em back I wouldnt enjoy it anymore, Ive outgrown it

Except for MacGuyver, gotta love MacGuyver


----------



## Satangel (Jan 20, 2011)

I recently downloaded the first season, and boy, it sure SUCKED. 
Both my brothers and me grew up with these guys and we were all psyched to see it again. It absolutely sucked and after 1 hour and 30 minutes (first episode is a double episode) we just gave up, it has aged incredibly bad. Just no, don't try it, it will ruin all those sweet memories.


----------



## Am0s (Jan 21, 2011)

A-Team was good but gets rather boring after a while, same car stunts, endless bullets and no-one ever dies lol, I will leave A-team in the 80's with all the other good shows like knight rider.


----------

